# Wii #2923 - Dragon Quest X: Mezameshi Itsutsu no Shuzoku Online (Japan



## tempBOT (Aug 2, 2012)

^^wiirelease-5853^^


----------



## Jax (Aug 2, 2012)

Probably unplayable, since it's an online game...


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

What the hell, an online DQ? Here's hoping it will work as well as the others, seems like DQ9 worked pretty damn well even though it was quite different (didn't take the time to really play it yet, sadly)...

- Vince989


----------



## Celice (Aug 3, 2012)

Wonder if there's a way to spoof the connection? With data this large, I doubt there's a lot of streaming going on that isn't already on the client side.


----------



## Jax (Aug 3, 2012)

I heard you also need a USB flash drive to store the updates.


----------



## UsoppBR (Aug 3, 2012)

Another game that will never be released in America


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2012)

UsoppBR said:


> Another game that will never be released in America


Since when has Dragon Quest not come out in America? Very few DQ titles have not come over. The ones we haven't gotten are maybe a couple of spinoffs. I'd say the odds of seeing this in the US are astronomically high.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 3, 2012)

this will come over just most likely wont be the Wii version.


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> this will come over just most likely wont be the Wii version.


Then which version would it be? Sorry if I sound out of the loop, I didn't know it was going to be a multi-platform.

- Vince989


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Aug 3, 2012)

UsoppBR said:


> Another game that will never be released in America


Don't get your hopes up. It's an online DQ game which'll probably fail miserably, so there's no need for a localisation.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder if ios 59 poses any problems.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Aug 3, 2012)

Vince989 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > this will come over just most likely wont be the Wii version.
> ...


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> UsoppBR said:
> 
> 
> > Another game that will never be released in America
> ...





AudibleAdvent said:


> UsoppBR said:
> 
> 
> > Another game that will never be released in America
> ...


As mentioned earlier, I understand this is the first online game, but VERY few haven't been released in the US, namely only 5-6. I'm pretty sure it will, unless it tanks too much in Japan or something like that.

- Vince989


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fredy Garbagis said:


> Vince989 said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


I understand what you mean, due to its release date, but porting a game from one system to the next isn't a small affair. If it was to come out in the US on Wii U only, it would most likely come out in Japan on Wii U on the same time or earlier also, which I doubt since having two versions of the same game of this scale is very unheard of (except maybe Twilight Princess, but that had more to do with the control schemes if you ask me, of which the difference wouldn't be that big in this case).

- Vince989


----------



## Celice (Aug 3, 2012)

According to Iwata Asks, the game was developed with a solo-plays in mind as a possibility, alongside multiplayer. I wouldn't be so quick to say it's death is due to multiplayer within the first day of its release.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry for being a n00b, but why does this have a file name if you can't put links to copywrited material on the Temp? But back on topic, I am interested by this game, I'm usally not up for MMORPGs, but I want this game!  Looks half decent and will be WAY better than DQ Swords!


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Sorry for being a n00b, but why does this have a file name if you can't put links to copywrited material on the Temp? But back on topic, I am interested by this game, I'm usally not up for MMORPGs, but I want this game!  Looks half decent and will be WAY better than DQ Swords!


Hopefully you know DQ Swords was just a spinoff...  It was a "light" experience, not sure I'd call it bad from the hour I played, but really unlike the "proper" DQ games.

And the reason for the file names, it basically is to inform you of the "scene" file names, if you want to "look for them" yourself, or verify a file within a rar/zip has the right file name.

- Vince989


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Vince989 said:


> TyBlood13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for being a n00b, but why does this have a file name if you can't put links to copywrited material on the Temp? But back on topic, I am interested by this game, I'm usally not up for MMORPGs, but I want this game!  Looks half decent and will be WAY better than DQ Swords!
> ...


n00b moment over. -_-
I think Swords would have been OK if it was a stand alone title, not a spin-off of a darn fine series that has a higher standard of things.
Sometimes I simply throw any and all common sence out the window... sorry.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 3, 2012)

Vince989 said:


> Fredy Garbagis said:
> 
> 
> > Vince989 said:
> ...



the game was announced as both a wii and a wiiu title with the WiiU version coming out at a later date. Which is why i think america will only see the wiiu version available as the wii is pretty much dead in america.


----------



## Vince989 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> Vince989 said:
> 
> 
> > Fredy Garbagis said:
> ...


Thanks for the info then, I didn't really "follow" this title, I just LOOOVE the DQ universe, whichever game it is, thanks again!

- Vince989


----------



## danweb (Aug 3, 2012)

So, has anyone gotten it to run with a USB loader yet?


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 3, 2012)

Solo play? You still need to pay the subscription don't you?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 3, 2012)

Let it be known that if this Dragon Quest title fails in Japan, this would be the company's ultimate fuck up.

Dragon Quest is HUGE in Japan, if this MMO approach is actually damaging to the title they will hopefully LEARN THEIR LESSON and stop trying this approach for their main series like they have done for Final Fantasy!

Time will tell if the game is actually good or a disaster, an MMO DQ, was it meant to be? Dragon Quest IX already had all the makings of an MMO without actually being online.


----------



## UsoppBR (Aug 3, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> UsoppBR said:
> 
> 
> > Another game that will never be released in America
> ...



If they release the game here, will be the WiiU or 3DS versions not this one


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 3, 2012)

UsoppBR said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > UsoppBR said:
> ...


0.o


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> Vince989 said:
> 
> 
> > Fredy Garbagis said:
> ...


There will be cross plattform play between the two as well.


----------



## danweb (Aug 3, 2012)

To clarify for those unsure:

There is going to be a Wii U version of this game released in Japan. No version has been confirmed for 3DS and no version is confirmed to be localized in either the European or American region.

Speculation:

I don't think there will ever be a 3DS version of this game, however, I think we will see at the very least a Wii U localization into both European and American regions.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 3, 2012)

danweb said:


> To clarify for those unsure:
> 
> There is going to be a Wii U version of this game released in Japan. No version has been confirmed for 3DS and no version is confirmed to be localized in either the European or American region.
> 
> ...



There are actually some 3DS apps you can download for the game from the eShop though.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/07/dragon_quest_x_app_adventuring_onto_3ds

"Convenient tool for adventurers on the go: Volume 1" will take advantage of streetpass technology and interact with your Wii title.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

Ohh, already released?
I thought they would wait the Wii-U to release it on both at the same time.


I can foresee users asking how to play this now.
It might be why the IOS59 topic was bumped today.

That game require the new IOS59 to work with the Official external HDD partition format.


edit:
Oh, and it's the first Wii games with 2 Discs?
As it require the HDD to install it anyway, they didn't make dual layers.


----------



## MG4M3R (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone managed to get the game working?

Note: The game is not a traditional MMORPG, is like Dragon Quest IX but with massive online multiplayer. You can even play it offline until a point in the plot.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

It would work on PAL/NTSCU console with a modchip. (obviously it would also work on JP console with a retail game).
you need the retail game or a way to use the IOS59 to install and access data on an external storage device.

If you run it with a loader or even neek, it will not load the correct IOS and won't use the HDD. (unless you can play offline with discs only).
unless neek2o doesn't redirect IOS59 to ISO56.
edit: neek doesn't redirect IOS59, so it's fine.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 3, 2012)

i don't get why there's no wi-fi logo on the box.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pffff, seeing this makes me so sad they decided to go down this path  I wanted another DQ VIII like game, that was so much fun, what an epic game. This just looks no fun, especially as an MMO....


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I am actually really interested in this. I have never really played an MMO and one on the console as well as it being DQ would make me happy. I might actually enjoy it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know.
Maybe they don't include it in japan covers?
It wasn't on the Beta cover either.

I just found that the beta and final release have the same GAMEID.
On gameTDB, We placed (Lustar did) the Beta covers as alternate covers, so the first downloaded cover version will be the one from the final game.


@BortzAnator:
I think it's not a real MMORPG, it's still a game like PSO where you need to create your own team based on few members only.
You don't walk on a single map with all players. (at least, it was the case on the beta, it was a 4 players online)

Doesn't mean it's not good, just that it might not have the feeling of other MMORPG with hundreds of users in a city.


----------



## MG4M3R (Aug 3, 2012)

@Satangel:

Just clarifying the gameplay.

http://youtu.be/a6K1jTCFOvI
This is Dragon Quest IX
Dragon Quest X is just like DQIX that is just like DQIII, except that in IX you may be followed by three other players instead of three ingame mercenaries.
In the case of DQX, the battle system is slightly different (almost real time) and you can find other players in Towns, download quests and stuff as in a traditional MMORPG.

In short, it's still Dragon Quest, but with coop online.

@[member='Cyan']:

I have Wiikey and my console has been updated with Pimp My Wii, I still need this new ios?



*EDIT:*

Offline gameplay:


----------



## Cyan (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know if pimp My Wii has the IOS 59 included, but if it does it's obviously an old version (IOS59-64-v6689, from the beta of Dragon Quest X).
The version included on the final game is newer than the one on the beta (IOS59-64-v7201)

You need to install IOS59 to use the external storage device (16GB+) and play the game.
The IOS 59 is used to format/encrypt/decrypt the external device and use the keyboard.
If you use a different IOS (or base IOS), the game won't work.


----------



## Intranet (Aug 5, 2012)

Also, for those that want to play this for free, Square-Enix have setup a free "Kid's Time" ( http://andriasang.com/con1gs/dqx_kids_time/ ) "Log in from 16:00 to 18:00 Monday through Friday or 13:00 to 15:00 on Saturday and Sunday, and you'll be able to play for free. The game will save your progress and boot you off when the free play period ends." Japan time of course. Now I really wish I understood Japanese


----------



## TVL (Aug 5, 2012)

Has there been any talks about getting the Wii version a western release?


----------



## danweb (Aug 5, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> danweb said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify for those unsure:
> ...



Yes, I saw that a while ago, but it isn't a copy of the game just as much as Pokedex is not a Pokemon RPG.


----------



## florian (Aug 5, 2012)

not working for me on Wii PAL with wikey i have installed the *IOS59-64-v6689.wad* with wadmanager 1.7 and when i launch the game i have a *blue screen with error 002* ?  , otherwise all my games work fine


----------



## SanGor (Aug 5, 2012)

florian said:


> not working for me on Wii PAL with wikey i have installed the *IOS59-64-v6689.wad* with wadmanager 1.7 and when i launch the game i have a *blue screen with error 002* ?  , otherwise all my games work fine



Game requires IOS59-64-v7201, blue screen with error 002 always means IOS version mismatch.


----------



## florian (Aug 6, 2012)

SanGor said:


> florian said:
> 
> 
> > not working for me on Wii PAL with wikey i have installed the *IOS59-64-v6689.wad* with wadmanager 1.7 and when i launch the game i have a *blue screen with error 002* ?  , otherwise all my games work fine
> ...




how to find the IOS59-64-v7201 , thank in advance


----------



## rt141 (Aug 7, 2012)

Reading a little from the internet I found a few peculiar things about this game... it has 2 disks, and it doesn't launch from the reader it installs it's own channel that launches it. It also needs, as we already know, a 16 GB drive to install itself and it's updates.
In my opinion it's going to be hard to homebrew play this even if it goes outta Japan, what do you people think?


----------



## CYatta (Aug 7, 2012)

Got it to install but not run. Most likely because I'm on a U console.

4.3U, StartPatch 4.3.1, Wiikey 1. Disc will boot and install, but the installed channel will not load. Shows a bunch of scrambled text.

I couldn't get the disc to load in a clean 4.3J Sneek nand with IOS59 installed. Disc shows up, but black screens on boot.

Just throwing my experiences out there.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 7, 2012)

florian said:


> SanGor said:
> 
> 
> > Game requires IOS59-64-v7201, blue screen with error 002 always means IOS version mismatch.
> ...


You realize that it's a stupid question right? 
First: you can't ask where to find retail/official copyrighted files.
Second: The required IOS is ALWAYS on the GAME DISC which require it.

So, that file IS on the retail disc of Dragon Quest X. the IOSes are updated when you use your Wii officially (no hack, no no-update patch).
When you put the Retail Disc in the Disc channel, it installs new or newer IOSes automatically.


You can extract this IOS by using TruchaSigner or Wiiscrubber, or GeckoOS, or anything else which let you browse the DVD inserted on the Wii.


----------



## danweb (Aug 7, 2012)

CYatta said:


> Got it to install but not run. Most likely because I'm on a U console.



First thought was "But the Wii U isn't out yet!" And then I realised


----------



## florian (Aug 8, 2012)

Cyan said:


> florian said:
> 
> 
> > SanGor said:
> ...




ok but how to partition find this iso IOS59-64-v7201 with wiiscrubber because i'am not find this ios ? thanks


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2012)

It's in the first partition (partition 0 - UPDATE), should be in the "_sys" folder.
If it really isn't in the Disc, then it's downloaded from Nintendo's update servers when installing the game (but I'm sure the IOS is installed before launching the game, not while the game is running).


----------



## Fevy (Aug 8, 2012)

Kinda too bad this is an MMO. I hope it comes to Europe/America on the WiiU, at least.


----------



## panmusic (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone found a way to play the game using USB Loaders?I am really curious...


----------



## CYatta (Aug 19, 2012)

panmusic said:


> Has anyone found a way to play the game using USB Loaders?I am really curious...



I believe this game will be unplayable from a USB loader, as the discs themselves are simply to install the game onto a 16gb pen drive. If d2x cIOS is updated to support IOS59 as a base, then the most you'd be able to do, I imagine, is do the install from a USB loader.

Even after having it installed, loading the game fails on my US console, and my JP Sneek nand. In the end, I had to region change my Wii to JP in order for the installed game to boot. And EVEN AFTER you manage to boot the game, you'll need to somehow connect your Wii to a Japanese VPN to get online.


----------



## panmusic (Aug 19, 2012)

CYatta said:


> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found a way to play the game using USB Loaders?I am really curious...
> ...



I inderstand your point.

So,fingers crossed for an overseas release...


----------

